# Installation de QEMU sur Mac OS X Lion



## netgus (3 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un connaitrait la procédure pour installer QEMU sur Lion.

J'ai essayé ça, mais j'ai une erreur à la compilation:
http://blog.gns3.net/2009/10/olive-juniper/2/

Cordialement


----------



## Larme (3 Mai 2012)

Bah, faudrait plutôt analyser quelle est l'erreur de compilation, en nous la donnant par exemple...
Maintenant, tu es sur le forum _iDevice_, donc bon...


----------



## netgus (3 Mai 2012)

Si je comprends bien je ne suis pas au bon endroit. Pourtant, j'ai cherché sur le forum QEMU pour savoir où les gens avaient postulé et c'est à cet endroit.

A quel endroit je dois poster ce genre de question?


----------



## Gwen (3 Mai 2012)

C'est bon, je déplace


----------



## sparo (3 Mai 2012)

Pourquoi ne passe tu pas par macports, brew ou bien encore fink ???

Cela serait bien plus simple pour installer Qemu !! Perso je préfère brew mais le dépôt est un peu moins riche que macports, fink présent l'avantage de proposer des paquet déjà compiler ce qui fait gagner du temps.


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2012)

Et pourquoi vouloir installer QEMU ? 

Le solutions à base de Wine sont bien plus abouties.


----------



## sparo (3 Mai 2012)

Ce pas vraiment la même chose ....
Qemu est un émulateur de matériel (pas forcément pour windows)
Wine est un interpréteur d'api windows


----------



## netgus (4 Mai 2012)

Merci pour le déplacement.

FYI, c'est pour émuler de l'ASA ou du Juniper sous GNS3.

Macport est installé sur ma machine, mais je ne sais pas vraiment l'utiliser. Why not.

Sans vouloir rentrer dans un sujet épineux. Si j'ai acheté un mac, ce n'est surtout pas pour émuler du windows.

Je vais décrire ce que j'ai fait, histoire de donner le plus d'infos sur la problématique (c'est à dire: MOI).

wget http://download.savannah.gnu.org/releases/qemu/qemu-0.11.0.tar.gz
00%[=>] 3.925.830    558K/s   ds 7,3s    
2012-05-04 09:31:09 (529 KB/s) - «qemu-0.11.0.tar.gz» sauvegardé [3925830/3925830]

tar xvzf qemu-0.11.0.tar.gz
....
x qemu-0.11.0/module.h

*cd* qemu-0.11.0
*wget* http:*//*downloads.sourceforge.net*/*gns-3*/*qemu-0.11.0-macosx.patch?download
100%[=>] 37.654       189K/s   ds 0,2s    
2012-05-04 09:33:33 (189 KB/s) - «qemu-0.11.0-macosx.patch?download» sauvegardé [37654/37654]
*patch* -p1 -i qemu-0.11.0-macosx.patch
patching file Makefile.target
patching file cocoa.m
patching file configure

*wget* http:*//*downloads.sourceforge.net*/*gns-3*/*qemu-0.11.0-olive.patch?download
*patch* -p1 -i qemu-0.11.0-olive.patch
patching file Makefile.target
patching file configure
Hunk #2 succeeded at 501 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #3 succeeded at 650 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #4 succeeded at 1372 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #5 succeeded at 1381 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #6 succeeded at 1391 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #7 succeeded at 1465 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #8 succeeded at 1508 (offset -5 lines).
Hunk #9 succeeded at 1752 (offset -5 lines).
patching file hw/e1000.c
patching file hw/eepro100.c
patching file net.c
patching file qemu-options.hx

Là, je ne suis pas sûr de bien passer la commande. Je l'ai copié tel quelle et j'ai fait "Enter"
.*/*configure --disable-aio --disable-kvm --disable-kqemu --disable-sdl \ --target-list=i386-softmmu
> 
Install prefix    /usr/local
BIOS directory    /usr/local/share/qemu
binary directory  /usr/local/bin
Manual directory  /usr/local/share/man
ELF interp prefix /usr/gnemul/qemu-%M
Source path       /Users/netgus/tmp/qemu-0.11.0
C compiler        gcc
Host C compiler   gcc
ARCH_CFLAGS       -m64
make              make
install           install
host CPU          x86_64
host big endian   no
target list       i386-softmmu x86_64-softmmu arm-softmmu cris-softmmu m68k-softmmu microblaze-softmmu mips-softmmu mipsel-softmmu mips64-softmmu mips64el-softmmu ppc-softmmu ppcemb-softmmu ppc64-softmmu sh4-softmmu sh4eb-softmmu sparc-softmmu sparc64-softmmu  i386-darwin-user ppc-darwin-user i386-bsd-user x86_64-bsd-user sparc-bsd-user sparc64-bsd-user 
tcg debug enabled no
gprof enabled     no
sparse enabled    no
strip binaries    yes
profiler          no
static build      no
-Werror enabled   no
Cocoa support     yes
SDL support       no
curses support    yes
curl support      yes
mingw32 support   no
Audio drivers     coreaudio
Extra audio cards ac97 es1370 sb16
Mixer emulation   no
VNC TLS support   yes
    TLS CFLAGS    -I/opt/local/include  
    TLS LIBS      -L/opt/local/lib -lgnutls  
VNC SASL support  yes
    SASL CFLAGS    
    SASL LIBS      -lsasl2
kqemu support     no
xen support       no
brlapi support    no
Documentation     yes
NPTL support      no
vde support       no
AIO support       no
IO thread         no
Install blobs     yes
-e KVM support       no
fdt support       no
preadv support    no
PCAP support      yes
iMac-de-NetGus:qemu-0.11.0 netgus$ ./configure --disable-aio --disable-kvm --disable-kqemu --disable-sdl \
> --target-list=i386-softmmu
Install prefix    /usr/local
BIOS directory    /usr/local/share/qemu
binary directory  /usr/local/bin
Manual directory  /usr/local/share/man
ELF interp prefix /usr/gnemul/qemu-%M
Source path       /Users/netgus/tmp/qemu-0.11.0
C compiler        gcc
Host C compiler   gcc
ARCH_CFLAGS       -m64
make              make
install           install
host CPU          x86_64
host big endian   no
target list       i386-softmmu
tcg debug enabled no
gprof enabled     no
sparse enabled    no
strip binaries    yes
profiler          no
static build      no
-Werror enabled   no
Cocoa support     yes
SDL support       no
curses support    yes
curl support      yes
mingw32 support   no
Audio drivers     coreaudio
Extra audio cards ac97 es1370 sb16
Mixer emulation   no
VNC TLS support   yes
    TLS CFLAGS    -I/opt/local/include  
    TLS LIBS      -L/opt/local/lib -lgnutls  
VNC SASL support  yes
    SASL CFLAGS    
    SASL LIBS      -lsasl2
kqemu support     no
xen support       no
brlapi support    no
Documentation     yes
NPTL support      no
vde support       no
AIO support       no
IO thread         no
Install blobs     yes
-e KVM support       no
fdt support       no
preadv support    no
PCAP support      yes
iMac-de-NetGus:qemu-0.11.0 netgus$ make
  GEN   qemu-img-cmds.h
  <Supprimé, car message trop long>
audio/coreaudio.c: In function coreaudio_logstatus:
audio/coreaudio.c:59: warning: initialization discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:63: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:67: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:71: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:75: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:79: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:83: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:87: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:91: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:95: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:99: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:103: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type
audio/coreaudio.c:107: warning: format %ld expects type long int, but argument 3 has type OSStatus
audio/coreaudio.c: In function isPlaying:
audio/coreaudio.c:152: warning: AudioDeviceGetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2640)
audio/coreaudio.c: In function coreaudio_init_out:
audio/coreaudio.c:312: warning: AudioHardwareGetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:1270)
audio/coreaudio.c:328: warning: AudioDeviceGetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2640)
audio/coreaudio.c:355: warning: AudioDeviceSetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2675)
audio/coreaudio.c:366: warning: format %ld expects type long int, but argument 4 has type UInt32
audio/coreaudio.c:372: warning: AudioDeviceGetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2640)
audio/coreaudio.c:388: warning: AudioDeviceGetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2640)
audio/coreaudio.c:405: warning: AudioDeviceSetProperty is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2675)
audio/coreaudio.c:421: warning: AudioDeviceAddIOProc is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2419)
audio/coreaudio.c:433: warning: AudioDeviceRemoveIOProc is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2433)
audio/coreaudio.c: In function coreaudio_fini_out:
audio/coreaudio.c:458: warning: AudioDeviceRemoveIOProc is deprecated (declared at /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreAudio.framework/Headers/AudioHardware.h:2433)
  CC    audio/wavcapture.o
  CC    keymaps.o
  CC    curses.o
  CC    vnc.o
In file included from /opt/local/include/zlib.h:34,
                 from vnc.h:34,
                 from vnc.c:27:
/opt/local/include/zconf.h:411:6: warning: "_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE" is not defined
In file included from vnc.h:34,
                 from vnc.c:27:
/opt/local/include/zlib.h:1672:61: warning: "_LFS64_LARGEFILE" is not defined
  CC    acl.o
  CC    d3des.o
  CC    vnc-tls.o
In file included from vnc.h:80,
                 from vnc-tls.c:27:
vnc-tls.h:31:27: warning: gnutls/gnutls.h: No such file or directory
vnc-tls.h:32:25: warning: gnutls/x509.h: No such file or directory
In file included from vnc.h:80,
                 from vnc-tls.c:27:
vnc-tls.h:60: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before gnutls_session_t
vnc-tls.c:39: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before dh_params
vnc-tls.c: In function vnc_tls_initialize:
vnc-tls.c:48: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_global_init
vnc-tls.c:52: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_dh_params_init
vnc-tls.c:52: error: dh_params undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:52: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
vnc-tls.c:52: error: for each function it appears in.)
vnc-tls.c:54: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_dh_params_generate2
vnc-tls.c: At top level:
vnc-tls.c:67: error: expected ) before transport
vnc-tls.c:84: error: expected ) before transport
vnc-tls.c:101: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before vnc_tls_initialize_anon_cred
vnc-tls.c:117: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before vnc_tls_initialize_x509_cred
vnc-tls.c: In function vnc_tls_validate_certificate:
vnc-tls.c:176: error: nested functions are disabled, use -fnested-functions to re-enable
vnc-tls.c:176: error: expected =, ,, ;, asm or __attribute__ before * token
vnc-tls.c:176: error: certs undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:181: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_certificate_verify_peers2
vnc-tls.c:181: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:191: error: GNUTLS_CERT_INVALID undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:194: error: GNUTLS_CERT_SIGNER_NOT_FOUND undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:197: error: GNUTLS_CERT_REVOKED undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:200: error: GNUTLS_CERT_INSECURE_ALGORITHM undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:209: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_certificate_type_get
vnc-tls.c:209: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:209: error: GNUTLS_CRT_X509 undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:212: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_certificate_get_peers
vnc-tls.c:212: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:216: error: gnutls_x509_crt_t undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:216: error: expected ; before cert
vnc-tls.c:218: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_x509_crt_init
vnc-tls.c:218: error: cert undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:221: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_x509_crt_import
vnc-tls.c:221: error: GNUTLS_X509_FMT_DER undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:222: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_x509_crt_deinit
vnc-tls.c:226: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_x509_crt_get_expiration_time
vnc-tls.c:232: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_x509_crt_get_activation_time
vnc-tls.c:246: error: VncStateTLS has no member named dname
vnc-tls.c:248: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_x509_crt_get_dn
vnc-tls.c:248: error: VncStateTLS has no member named dname
vnc-tls.c:249: error: GNUTLS_E_SHORT_MEMORY_BUFFER undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:250: error: VncStateTLS has no member named dname
vnc-tls.c:250: error: VncStateTLS has no member named dname
vnc-tls.c:268: error: VncStateTLS has no member named dname
vnc-tls.c: In function vnc_tls_client_setup:
vnc-tls.c:288: error: GNUTLS_CRT_X509 undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:289: error: GNUTLS_TLS1_1 undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:289: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:289: error: (near initialization for protocol_priority[0])
vnc-tls.c:289: error: GNUTLS_TLS1_0 undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:289: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:289: error: (near initialization for protocol_priority[1])
vnc-tls.c:289: error: GNUTLS_SSL3 undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:289: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:289: error: (near initialization for protocol_priority[2])
vnc-tls.c:290: error: GNUTLS_KX_ANON_DH undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:290: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:290: error: (near initialization for kx_anon[0])
vnc-tls.c:291: error: GNUTLS_KX_DHE_DSS undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:291: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:291: error: (near initialization for kx_x509[0])
vnc-tls.c:291: error: GNUTLS_KX_RSA undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:291: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:291: error: (near initialization for kx_x509[1])
vnc-tls.c:291: error: GNUTLS_KX_DHE_RSA undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:291: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:291: error: (near initialization for kx_x509[2])
vnc-tls.c:291: error: GNUTLS_KX_SRP undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:291: error: initializer element is not constant
vnc-tls.c:291: error: (near initialization for kx_x509[3])
vnc-tls.c:299: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:300: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_init
vnc-tls.c:300: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:300: error: GNUTLS_SERVER undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:305: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_set_default_priority
vnc-tls.c:305: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:306: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_deinit
vnc-tls.c:306: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:307: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:307: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:312: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_kx_set_priority
vnc-tls.c:312: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:313: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:314: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:314: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:319: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_certificate_type_set_priority
vnc-tls.c:319: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:320: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:321: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:321: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:326: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_protocol_set_priority
vnc-tls.c:326: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:327: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:328: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:328: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:334: error: gnutls_certificate_server_credentials undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:334: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:334: error: expected ; before x509_cred
vnc-tls.c:335: error: x509_cred undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:336: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:337: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:337: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:341: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_credentials_set
vnc-tls.c:341: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:341: error: GNUTLS_CRD_CERTIFICATE undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:342: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:343: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:343: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:344: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_certificate_free_credentials
vnc-tls.c:350: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_certificate_server_set_request
vnc-tls.c:350: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:350: error: GNUTLS_CERT_REQUEST undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:354: error: gnutls_anon_server_credentials undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:354: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:354: error: expected ; before anon_cred
vnc-tls.c:355: error: anon_cred undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:356: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:357: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:357: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:361: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:361: error: GNUTLS_CRD_ANON undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:362: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:363: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:363: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:364: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_anon_free_server_credentials
vnc-tls.c:370: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_transport_set_ptr
vnc-tls.c:370: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:370: error: gnutls_transport_ptr_t undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:370: error: expected ) before vs
vnc-tls.c:371: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_transport_set_push_function
vnc-tls.c:371: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:371: error: vnc_tls_push undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c:372: warning: implicit declaration of function gnutls_transport_set_pull_function
vnc-tls.c:372: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:372: error: vnc_tls_pull undeclared (first use in this function)
vnc-tls.c: In function vnc_tls_client_cleanup:
vnc-tls.c:380: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:381: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:382: error: VncStateTLS has no member named session
vnc-tls.c:382: warning: statement with no effect
vnc-tls.c:385: error: VncStateTLS has no member named dname
vnc-tls.c:385: warning: passing argument 1 of free discards qualifiers from pointer target type
make: *** [vnc-tls.o] Error 1

Merci pour vos analyses et conseils.


----------



## Larme (4 Mai 2012)

L'erreur semble être sur le fichier _vnc-tls.h_ ou _vnc-tls.c_.
Si on se réfère à ce topic sur le forum GNS3, il suffirait de déplacer un dossier.
J'ai pas analysé vraiment l'bazar et je pense (à un coup d'&#339;il rapide) qu'il s'agit de la même erreur, faudrait comparer (mais en tapant dans Google _vnc-tls.h error QEMU_, j'suis tombé sur le lien précédent)., mais c'est p'têt' dans les commandes à taper qu'il faudrait modifier pour ne pas avoir l'erreur ou carrément dans les fichiers _.c_ ou _.h_. Dans tous les cas, déplacer le dossier manuellement semble fonctionner.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2012)

Juste pour dire : sur la page d'accueil de GNS3 il est dit que l'on peut utiliser VirtualBox. Sauf à être fâché avec Oracle, l'utiliser serait plus facile que de compiler QEMU...

J'ajouterais aussi : ¿ pourquoi ne pas compiler une version plus récente de QEMU ?

PS 1 : je ne connais rien à GNS3 mais une version pour OS X est disponible sur le site...
PS 2 : pour l'erreur ci-dessus : il faut sans doute commencer par compiler/installer GnuTLS.


----------



## netgus (4 Mai 2012)

J'ai déplacé le répertoire et relancé la commande make, mais je suis toujours dans la même situation. Après, au-delà, ça dépasse de loin mes compétences.

Concernant VirtualBox, je l'utilise déjà pour émuler des postes clients au besoin, mais je ne vois pas comment on pourrait émulé du Cisco. Pour Juniper, cela me parait plus abordable. Mais je vais essayer.

Je me suis documenté sur MacPort et j'ai trouvé un paquet:
qemu @1.0.1 (emulators)
    Emulator for various architectures

Je vais lancer l'installation et voir si cela fonctionne.


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2012)

MacPorts, c'est d'une simplicité remarquable. On installe. Ensuite on tape 
	
	



```
port install qemu
```
Par contre ça va être un peu longuet, le temps de télécharger puis compiler tout le toutim.


----------



## Larme (4 Mai 2012)

netgus a dit:


> J'ai déplacé le répertoire et relancé la commande make, mais je suis toujours dans la même situation. Après, au-delà, ça dépasse de loin mes compétences.


C'est quoi la même situation ?
Tu as fait exactement ce qui était dit dans le topic (ne pas s'arrêter à la première réponse par exemple) ?
Tu as exactement la même erreur ?
Par exemple, la première fois que vient le terme _error_, c'est pour le même fichier ?
Parce que ça m'est arrivé d'avoir à compiler plusieurs projets open-sources, après QEMU d'ailleurs, vu que c'était pour du PeaceMaker, et j'avais l'droit à un beau message d'erreur de compilation car le _#include_ n'était pas mis (par rapport à ma config).


----------



## netgus (4 Mai 2012)

j'ai lancé la commande...

Quelqu'un m'a dit que je pouvais en avoir pour plus de 24 h.

J'espère pas ;-)

Merci à tous

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h48 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------

l'installation est déjà terminée. Soit un minute tout au plus.

cela aurait été trop simple si ça avait fonctionné du premier coup. je me trouve avec une nouvelle erreur sous GNS3:

"You're running an old AND unpatched version of qemu, which won't work"

J'ai trouvé ce site où ils en parlent et il semble que la solution soit là, cependant je ne comprends ce qu'il faut que je fasse. Il parle de confli.

I think qemu-mcast, virtualbox and virtualbox-sdk should be "Optional  deps" for those who don't want to use them. They're conflicting with  another virtualization package such as qemu-kvm. Actually, I had to  uninstall all packages relevant to kvm because of conflict between  virtualization packages.	

https://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=23825


----------

